# BTS Show May 2012



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Well I'm now officially a member of the BTS, before I actually own a T haha. I signed up only a few days ago and got my card today, they were very fast indeed! 

I will be hopefully making my first purchase at the show, it will be my first ever invert show, only ever going to IHS meetings at Donny before this.

Who has been before and is it good? I have to get the train down and spend a night in a hotel just to be able to attend. Also bringing along my oldest boy who is afraid of everything, but he likes all our snakes so he wants to learn some more about other critters.

Thanks for any feedback.

Ash


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

If your boy is scared of everything, it probably isn't the brightest place to take him to be honest.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> If your boy is scared of everything, it probably isn't the brightest place to take him to be honest.


I agree with this because it can get very very packed very quickly and it could freak him out.

This will be my 1st year in 5 that i havent been to the show due to going Turkey lol. Its a nice show and by far one of the best but its also one of the busiest and the temps in the rooms get very high.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ill be going . dont have to be a member to go do i?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> ill be going . dont have to be a member to go do i?


Nope, I _think_ members just get a discount at the door?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

geckodelta said:


> Nope, I _think_ members just get a discount at the door?


 
thats cool then, really looking forward to this show.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

It's a great show and worth the trip. I've had my hotel booked since before Christmas!

I think your boy will be fine  The crowds tend to cluster round the dealers tables so you could keep to the smaller tables to start with and wait for the afternoon to look at the big european tables. One of the rooms is always quieter and has a sitting area to eat your sandwiches. There are lots of things that may be great for your boy to see and maybe get and start an interest of his own like the stick insects and mantids, millipedes and snails.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> thats cool then, really looking forward to this show.


yeah, should be good :2thumb: shame I can't go


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Where abouts are you staying if you don't mind me asking?

I'm looking to stay in Birmingham as some hotel near train station, or is that quite far away from venue?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy cap (Jul 13, 2011)

Im going for the first time this year and can't wait! driving all the up from portsmouth in a vdub camper and stayin overnight in that! lol will be funnnnnn! will be a great place to meet some fantastic people and see some awesome animals! :2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

ashbosh said:


> Where abouts are you staying if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I'm looking to stay in Birmingham as some hotel near train station, or is that quite far away from venue?
> 
> ...


Getting a bus from B'ham to the venue (closest stop) takes approx 45 mins and a 5-10 mins walk (number 126) . You can catch a train but they aren't 
(or weren't as of last year) that frequent on a Sunday .


* info may've changed since last year


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

So it is quite far from Birmingham?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Where is this show? I think I'm in solihull that weekend grading so might be able to nip in if I haven't managed to lop off a toe or something...


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

ashbosh said:


> So it is quite far from Birmingham?


Quite far , yeah .


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

This one's a tad too far for me


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> This one's a tad too far for me


Oh well, more for meeeeeeee :mf_dribble:

It cant be that far for you, I know people who come down from the East side of Scotland and up from the South Coast both places much farther than Suffolk. I think my mileage is around 320 miles round trip.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Oh well, more for meeeeeeee :mf_dribble:
> 
> It cant be that far for you, I know people who come down from the East side of Scotland and up from the South Coast both places much farther than Suffolk. I think my mileage is around 320 miles round trip.


It's about 240-260 mile round trip for me but I did a 200 mile round trip to Newark 2 weeks ago and my petrol/invert funds are a bit low at the moment :whistling2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> It's about 240-260 mile round trip for me but I did a 200 mile round trip to Newark 2 weeks ago and my petrol/invert funds are a bit low at the moment :whistling2:


Sell summink to raise some funds. . .got any kids to sell ? :lol2:


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuel is so much these days I'm gonna av to save almost as much for fuel as il have for spending money.bout 400 mile round trip for me I think.might sell my kids whilst I'm there as they're gonna annoy the crap bout me.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Sell summink to raise some funds. . .got any kids to sell ? :lol2:


I'm 18...no kids to sell yet :2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> I'm 18...no kids to sell yet :2thumb:


Sperm bank ? :whistling2:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i'm coming down from Darlington, via train, staying over in Birmingham but might try to find somewhere nearer to Coseley now. Anyone know a place that's pretty good?


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

ashbosh said:


> Well I'm now officially a member of the BTS, before I actually own a T haha. I signed up only a few days ago and got my card today, they were very fast indeed!
> 
> I will be hopefully making my first purchase at the show, it will be my first ever invert show, only ever going to IHS meetings at Donny before this.
> 
> ...



lucky you first year i joined the bts it was about 4months before i got a members card.

and this year its been about 3months with still no card 
but emiled yesterday asking what was happening 
so see what happenes


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

it isn't the best card in the world mind!!

it's a bit of yellow printed card with my details on. It was stuck in the middle of my BTS journal that was delivered, it fell out when i was sifting through it. Otherwise i wouldn't of known it was there haha


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

MrGaz said:


> lucky you first year i joined the bts it was about 4months before i got a members card.
> 
> and this year its been about 3months with still no card
> but emiled yesterday asking what was happening
> so see what happenes



If you're renewing your membership you wont get a card . I only got my card when I originally joined . 

That's a point , best hunt down my card while I remember . :lol2:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> If you're renewing your membership you wont get a card . I only got my card when I originally joined .
> 
> That's a point , best hunt down my card while I remember . :lol2:


So i need to keep this card now for life?


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

ashbosh said:


> i'm coming down from Darlington, via train, staying over in Birmingham but might try to find somewhere nearer to Coseley now. Anyone know a place that's pretty good?


There ain't many places to stay near the venue there a long canal bridge that will keep you dry oh and a closed down pub that's about it...I'm lucky I only live 5mins from the venue


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

aaah right ok, so it's pretty much best to stay within Birmingham and travel on the day?


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Your best bet is Dudley your only a few mile away thenif you stay in bham your 10+ mile away


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

so we all just stay at Jambos house is that what u mean?


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah you can share the viv with the Nile monitor


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

ha sounds like a plan,an uncomfortable plan though.:2thumb:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Any good hotels in Dudley?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

There's the station hotel which is meant to be haunted or the village inn that looks alright


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm booked into The Premiere Inn Oldbury for 2 nights, its a bit down the road to the show. It was £63 for 2 nights for a twin room as I booked it really early, it is alot more now.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> I'm booked into The Premiere Inn Oldbury for 2 nights, its a bit down the road to the show. It was £63 for 2 nights for a twin room as I booked it really early, it is alot more now.


How dare you stay in the same hotel as me and not ask me first :Na_Na_Na_Na:


There is also the Travel lodge next door 

Both hotels are about 4.5 miles (10 min drive) away from the BTS 

Travel lodge (Oldbury) £39.50 for one night (Saturday 19th)  LINK
Premier inn (Oldbury) £34.00 for one night (Saturday 19th)  LINK  . .Prepaid


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> How dare you stay in the same hotel as me and not ask me first :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You can come and hide with me then when Pete Poxicator starts to sing a wake-up call!!!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Sperm bank ? :whistling2:


I do love this hobby but I'm not sure my commitment quite streches that far yet :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im not going this year lo. Jetting off to Turkey for 2 weeks all inclusive


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

*details*

has anyone got dates times and venue so can look into arrange transport an that
it sounds good 
dazzer:2thumb:


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> If you're renewing your membership you wont get a card . I only got my card when I originally joined .
> 
> That's a point , best hunt down my card while I remember . :lol2:



but there dated ! plus my reply from Angela hale saying my new one will be with me in the next few days


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

Sylvi said:


> You can come and hide with me then when Pete Poxicator starts to sing a wake-up call!!!


This made me :lol2:.

I'm pretty sure Dred and I are going....he reserved a room in January! Will be my first BTS show and am looking forward to it. :2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Moonstone said:


> This made me :lol2:.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Dred and I are going....he reserved a room in January! Will be my first BTS show and am looking forward to it. :2thumb:



Hopefully you can keep the old boy out of trouble :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

I really want to hear Pete's angelic singing voice.. :whistling2:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm sure Pete will be in good voice!!!!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> I'm sure Pete will be in good voice!!!!


I really hope not cos I'm travelling up with him and I really dont want that catawauling racket near me while i'm stuck in the car with him. :lol2:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

lol it will be funny when he sees this. Might make some special wake up calls for you all!!

i hope i get to meet him, his videos online are all very impressive


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

jambo1984 said:


> There ain't many places to stay near the venue there a long canal bridge that will keep you dry oh and a closed down pub that's about it...I'm lucky I only live 5mins from the venue


can i have the venue address time it starts and the date please


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> can i have the venue address time it starts and the date please



* The 27th BTS Annual Exhibition

* 
* To be held at 
*The Coseley School
Henne Drive
Off Ivyhouse Lane
Coseley
West Midlands
WV14 9JW. 
On
*Sunday May 20th 2012
* Open to the public at 11.00am
Entrance fee £TBA Adults non members
£TBA BTS Members (show membership card)
£3.00 Children


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the date and location of the show


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Can anyone say whether there will be a decent stock of other inverts there?..thanks


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

tee-hee's and lolz

The BTS show is the biggest and best invert show in the UK. You'll find loads of tarantula, some new to the hobby or only available on the continent. You'll also find lots of stick insects, mantids, millies, centipedes, scorpions, snails, slugs, mites, beetles and crabs. The list is endless but also includes live food, equipment, enclosures, books, videos, jewellery, T-shirts etc etc.

The show attracts quite a few European sellers, some US members, some very respecteed arachnologists and thousands of visitors. Its a great opportunity to catch up with forum friends and people who you may have come to know over the years. Its also a great opportunity to speak to the BTS team and to pick the brains of some very experienced people. Its not elitist or highbrow stuff, its a great social event that you should all have in your diary. It really is that good.

There's a discount to BTS members and the queue forms quite early. If its raining the queue will be inside, if not you'll stand outside near the burger van smelling bacon sarnies and drinks.

Members are entitled to enter the competitions and non members can show their Ts. 

There's a lecture approx 1pm which is usually done by Andrew Smith, chairman of BTS and is well worth attending although if you went to the lectures in February you'll probably have heard a longer version of this.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

rob-stl-07 said:


> Can anyone tell me the date and location of the show



This information is exactly one post before you posted the above :whistling2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

*Some useful information*

_Hotels!_
Nearest hotel to the venue is probably the silverdale,

SILVERDALE HOTEL 60 SEDGLEY ROAD WEST TIPTON DUDLEY WEST MIDLANDS DY4 8AD. TEL: 01215575050

The next alternative is the station hotel, which is around a mile away in Dudley
Castle Hill,Dudley, DY1 4QQ 01384 253 418

The hotel is just around the corner from the bus station, the 126 Wolverhampton bound *MUST BE WOLVERHAMPTON BOUND* stops at stand R and comes around once every 11 minutes usually, may be slower due to the show being on a sunday but the bus's are relatively frequent.

I can list some local taxi ranks if i'm allowed? not sure on the rules on posting numbers for a taxi rank so i'll wait for someone to confirm i can, you're looking at paying around £5-8 for a taxi from the station hotel, if you stay at the silverdale, its a case of walking up the Sedgley road west toward the big main road, taking a right, and walking straight up and the school is a right turn in between McDonalds and a BP petrol station, 10 minutes walk from the Silverdale hotel!



Lastly, if anyone has any questions regarding local travel,food,hospitality, drop me a PM as i live minutes away from the venue and have done all my life so i know the area better then any other area  I can provide in depth travel information via PM if needed, and if people want i can put together a bigger post with more information about travel prices, and add a few more hotels?


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone driving down from the North East?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

catching the train down in the morning for drinkies with the boys (and girls)


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> catching the train down in the morning for drinkies with the boys (and girls)


Good times to come!

We're heading down tomorrow afternoon. :flrt:

I'm all giddy now. :blush:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't wait.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I want to come tomorrow as well now!!!!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Instead of me reading through this wholllleeee thread... When are where are drinkies? I'm only up there for the Sunday mind 



Can't wait!!!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Instead of me reading through this wholllleeee thread... When are where are drinkies? I'm only up there for the Sunday mind
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!



The drinkies are on the saturday night so I'm guessing that we're starting without you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't wait for the show, been looking forward to it for ages! Will be my fourth year in attendance. Not sure what I am buying yet but most likely pokies and some tanks


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Gutted I can't make it. Have a great time everyone


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> The drinkies are on the saturday night so I'm guessing that we're starting without you :Na_Na_Na_Na:




Ohhh no  Somebody offer me their hotel room


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> Ohhh no  Somebody offer me their hotel room


I'm guessing a rush of offers is just about to follow. :2thumb:
{grabs popcorn and watches the carnage}


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Daf said:


> I'm guessing a rush of offers is just about to follow. :2thumb:
> {grabs popcorn and watches the carnage}


 
It was all over in seconds you must have missed it, a Guy called luke whipped his leather strape and that was that!! wasted ya popcorn..


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Bastards! The lot of you!!! :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Wish I was going


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

henry415 said:


> Can anyone say whether there will be a decent stock of other inverts there?..thanks


 
I can, but not after a couple of drinks.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Were in the hotel, can't wait until tomorrow! We will be leaving at 9ish


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Were in the hotel, can't wait until tomorrow! We will be leaving at 9ish


 
you all excited :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Well I'm off to bed, will be leaving at stupid o' clock in the morning. 
I shall see you all tomorrow, make sure you say Hello : victory:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Well I'm off to bed, will be leaving at stupid o' clock in the morning.
> I shall see you all tomorrow, make sure you say Hello : victory:


I might hehehe


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

super excited! not long now. Hope everyone has an awesome day


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Right I'm about to jump in the car and pick up Noel. Catch you guys later.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Right I'm about to jump in the car and pick up Noel. Catch you guys later.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Devastated i'm not going. Have a great day all!


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

4 mins to gooooooooooo


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> 4 mins to gooooooooooo


:whip:

not fair.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

*show*

I'm gutted I can't get there


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

gotta say thought the show was excellent, although came away with nothing


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

chris_wade said:


> gotta say thought the show was excellent, although came away with nothing


You came away with... nothing?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

forever_20one said:


> You came away with... nothing?


haha yep, very strong will power i have


----------

